# New Look Pattern 6052



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

I am looking for a resource to help me out with a sewing pattern. It is for a ladies summer top and is New Look 6052.

This pattern has a cap sleeve for shirt C. The top of the sleeve is sewn into the neck band . I am old school in sewing and have not done evening gowns or shirt tops where the sleeves are not sewn into a shoulder seam.

I cannot figure out how to sew this in because one side of the pattern sleeve is disproportionately wider than the other at what would be the shoulder seam.

This asymmetrical shape has me puzzled. 

This is actually the second time I have encountered this same pattern. It was initially released under the Simplicity name. Anyway, I work with disabled people and the person I am working with now wants to have me assist with the making of this top. 

When I initially encountered this pattern I was able to draft a sleeve and make the shirt. I'd rather not do that if there is a resource or person who could assist me with making this pattern piece work.


Thanks.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you tried patternreview.com People will put up reviews of patterns with problems they encountered and how to solve them. Or just post in the Patterns/Notions forum and you'll be surprised at how many people show up to help out.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I brought that pattern up on google. I made a gown once that had that type sleeve. I had to sew the sleeve onto the bodice first then the whole opening is gathered onto the neck band. That is one of the easiest patterns to make.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

just sew the side seam of each side of the sleeve to front/back. You end up with a circle that is front, sleeve, back, sleeve. then you attach that yoke neck to that, usually slightly gathered. Then sew the side seams from bottom of the sleeve to underarm and down the side seams. Finish off the sleeve with a rolled hem, and the bottom of the top with a rolled hem (or hem designated) and you have the top. 

Many times, the neck line is really a casing for elastic so that it can easily be pulled over a head and worn.

this is a basic raglan type of pattern.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> Have you tried patternreview.com People will put up reviews of patterns with problems they encountered and how to solve them. Or just post in the Patterns/Notions forum and you'll be surprised at how many people show up to help out.


I tried that but haven't upgraded to post.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Ruby said:


> I brought that pattern up on google. I made a gown once that had that type sleeve. I had to sew the sleeve onto the bodice first then the whole opening is gathered onto the neck band. That is one of the easiest patterns to make.



Okay, that is what the directions say but the piece seems to be not right. It appears to be too small to fit the opening. It is not deep enough to fit from the bodice to the opening.

I have done many inset sleeves , where the sleeve side seam is sown and set into the armhole opening aligned with the shoulder seam. That was very easy for me. This has no shoulder seam to attach the sleeve to. The sleeve is held on by sewing it into the neck band.

When I pin as per the instructions the sleeve opening is not large enough for an arm, maybe a wrist but not an arm.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> just sew the side seam of each side of the sleeve to front/back. You end up with a circle that is front, sleeve, back, sleeve. then you attach that yoke neck to that, usually slightly gathered. Then sew the side seams from bottom of the sleeve to underarm and down the side seams. Finish off the sleeve with a rolled hem, and the bottom of the top with a rolled hem (or hem designated) and you have the top.
> 
> Many times, the neck line is really a casing for elastic so that it can easily be pulled over a head and worn.
> 
> this is a basic raglan type of pattern.


Thanks Angie but the side seams are asymmetrical, one side is about 1 1/2 inches deeper than the other. So when I tried to make the sleeve the usual way by sewing up its side seam I had a "flap" 1 1/2'' taller than the other side.

I think I will just use another sleeve version that came with the pattern and shorten it. That piece is symmetrical and looks like every other sleeve I have I sewn.


----------

